
The Halloween Documents (1998) - ColanR
http://www.catb.org/esr/halloween/
======
ColanR
Key quote from Halloween 1:

> OSS projects have been able to gain a foothold in many server applications
> because of the wide utility of highly commoditized, simple protocols. By
> extending these protocols and developing new protocols, we can deny OSS
> projects entry into the market.

